# Questions for U.S. expats in Abu Dhabi



## KrossX (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am considering a Director (of Healthcare IT) position with a U.S. healthcare organization that has a presence in the U.A.E. This particular position would be at a small hospital in Abu Dhabi. So in essence, I would still be working for a U.S. company, but in a location in Abu Dhabi.

The job I am interviewing for would normally pay about $120,000 to $140,000 USD in my area of the U.S. (Western Pennsylvania). Keep in mind, my area (Pittsburgh) has a very low cost of living compared to New York or San Fan.

I need some advice from the current or former U.S. expats or experts in the area about the following:

1) What sort of an accommodation package should I be negotiating for? I would love to live around other expats in Abu Dhabi if possible. A nicer 1-2 bed apartment would suffice (I'm unmarried, no kids). Preferably around/at a beach. In your experience, how much do U.S. companies usually give for accommodations and how much should I expect the actual rent to be?

2) Transportation package. Do U.S. companies do any sort of negotiating for this? If so, what should I aim for and what should I expect? Would they essentially lease me a vehicle or just give me a stipend of some sort?

3) Travel back to the U.S. -- I am assuming that part of the expat deal would be airfare back home to visit a couple of times a year. In your experience, what is the usual negotiated amount/number and what should I be aiming for?

4) I understand from my research that once the whole resident process for UAE is completed, the firs $95K (or so) of my salary would be untaxed. However, does this still apply if I am getting paid back in the U.S. (since I would still officially be employed by the U.S. company) even though my actual position is located out in Abu Dhabi?

I am still in the beginning phases of the interview process, however the position is a very good fit for my background so I don't foresee many issues. Which is why I am doing my homework beforehand, before they have even had a chance to talk to me about their expat packages, just so I am not wasting time.

Will appreciate any tips or pieces of info!

Thank you.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello I wouldn't have a good say regarding about your questions, but I suggest you post this in the Dubai section and you might get responses with other experienced expats


----------



## KrossX (Nov 24, 2013)

VWCefiro said:


> Hello I wouldn't have a good say regarding about your questions, but I suggest you post this in the Dubai section and you might get responses with other experienced expats


Thank you. I just figured since this is technically not for Dubai, that I may get more responses here. But I'll post it over there, as recommended. Thanks again!


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

KrossX said:


> Thank you. I just figured since this is technically not for Dubai, that I may get more responses here. But I'll post it over there, as recommended. Thanks again!


No problem and good luck


----------

